# S7 MMC auslesen



## Wowa05 (7 Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich habe eine eigentlich simple Frage. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die MMC am PC so auszulesen, dass ich den darauf gespeicherten Programmcode in AWL angezeigt bekomme?
Ich habe bereits ein Tool womit ich ein .S7img erstellen kann, leider kann ich mit diesem Image nichts weiter anfangen.
Ich bedank mich schonmal im voraus! 

P.S. : Das ganze will ich natürlich ohne S7 Steuerung machen. Also über den Card Reader am Rechner.

Edit:
Kann man denn sonst was mit dem .S7img anfangen ausser dem widerbeschreiben einer anderen MMC?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (7 Oktober 2009)

Siemens oder Vipa MMC?


----------



## Wowa05 (7 Oktober 2009)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Siemens oder Vipa MMC?



Oh sorry, die Rede ist natürlich von Siemens.


----------



## Wowa05 (8 Oktober 2009)

Das alte Problem hat sich gelöst, nun die neue Frage:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die großen MMC's auszulesen? Die Rede ist von denen die z.B. in den 400er und auch teils in alten 300er SPSen zu finden sind?
Passen würden sie ja in den PCMCIA Slot meines Laptops, nur kann ich damit was anfangen oder benötige ich andere Hardware dafür? Ich hab mal was von einem Siemens Prommer gehört, hilft mir das weiter?

Mfg


----------



## JesperMP (8 Oktober 2009)

Es gibt ein Siemens Prommer das S7 MMC Karten, S7 MC karten, und S5 EPROMs lesen und schreiben kann.
Die MC Karten sehen aus wie PCMCIA Karten, aber können nicht in ein PCMCIA Slot gelesen werden.

Wenn die Bausteine auf der MMC/MC Karte nicht mit "know-how schutz" gesperrt sind, kann man die Bausteine lesen wie in der SPS.


----------



## Wowa05 (9 Oktober 2009)

Oha, der Prommer ist aber nicht gerade günstig, gibt es nur diese eine Möglichkeit eine MC auszulesen?


----------



## JesperMP (9 Oktober 2009)

Wenn Du eine S7-400 CPU und Rack in eine Test-Aufstellung hast, kannst Du auch diese CPU als ein Art "MC Prommer" verwenden.


----------



## ALBundy (25 Januar 2010)

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es den die Siemens MMC auszulesen oder zu beschreiben außer dem PG von Siemens? Diese USB S5/S7 Prommer kann man ja kaum bezahlen...


----------



## MSB (25 Januar 2010)

ALBundy schrieb:


> Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es den die Siemens MMC auszulesen oder zu beschreiben außer dem PG von Siemens?



1. Die CPU ansich
2. USB-Prommer von Siemens

Potentiell für die Formatierung gefährlich:
3. Umkopieren mit dem oben erwähnten S7img auf andere Siemens-kompatible-MMC's

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ALBundy (25 Januar 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> 1. Die CPU ansich
> 2. USB-Prommer von Siemens
> 
> Potentiell für die Formatierung gefährlich:
> ...



Wenn ich z.B. eine neue CPU 313C habe, muss ich bei Erstinbetribnahme erst den Gerätenamen mittels Programmiergerät von Siemens bzw. USB-Prommer vergeben...aleine mit der CPU und einer formatierten MMC kann man mit dem Gerät keine Kommunikation aufbauen.


weis einer vllt. eine Quelle, wo man günstiger an die USB-Prommer herankommen könnte? bei ebay gibts die nicht...


----------



## MSB (25 Januar 2010)

ALBundy schrieb:


> Wenn ich z.B. eine neue CPU 313C habe, muss ich bei Erstinbetribnahme erst den Gerätenamen mittels Programmiergerät von Siemens bzw. USB-Prommer vergeben...aleine mit der CPU und einer formatierten MMC kann man mit dem Gerät keine Kommunikation aufbauen.



Was meinst du damit?
MPI-Adapter, HW-Konfig runterschusseln, und ab geht die Lutzie ...

Ich habe schon keine Ahnung wie viele CPU's die letzten Jahre in Betrieb genommen,
einen Prommer habe ich dabei aber noch nie gebraucht.

Obgleich ich natürlich zugeben muss, das es sicher in ein paar wenigen Situationen nicht schlecht wäre so ein Teil in der Laptop-Tasche zu haben ...
aber ganz ehrlich, ich bin absolut nicht bereit für das Teil rund 800€ auszugeben.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ALBundy (29 Januar 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit?
> MPI-Adapter, HW-Konfig runterschusseln, und ab geht die Lutzie ...
> 
> Ich habe schon keine Ahnung wie viele CPU's die letzten Jahre in Betrieb genommen,
> ...




Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt - sorry. Ich vernetze z.b eine CPU313C über CP343-1 mit ET200M und ET200S. Bei diesen Baugruppen (ET200M,ET200S) muss man die Gerätenamen in die MMC's mittels PG reinschreiben bzw. vergeben, damit man auf die Zugriff über die CPU hat. Die haben ja kein MPI ...
Ich bin auch nicht bereit so viel Kohle hinzublättern, deswegen suche ich nach einer anderen Lösung.


----------



## JoopB (30 Januar 2010)

> Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt - sorry. Ich vernetze z.b eine CPU313C über CP343-1 mit ET200M und ET200S. Bei diesen Baugruppen (ET200M,ET200S) muss man die Gerätenamen in die MMC's mittels PG reinschreiben bzw. vergeben, damit man auf die Zugriff über die CPU hat. Die haben ja kein MPI ...
> Ich bin auch nicht bereit so viel Kohle hinzublättern, deswegen suche ich nach einer anderen Lösung.



Das kan mann mit Primory Setup Tool machen. Dieser tool kan mann downloaden von die Siemens site .


----------



## MSB (30 Januar 2010)

Möglich wären auch Step7-Bordmittel:
"Zielsystem - Ethernet Teilnehmer bearbeiten"

Das einzige was du dafür benötigst, ist eine Ethernet-Schnittstelle im PC/Laptop ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------

